# Replacing Toro 800s with Hunter PGP - bigger radius



## MidwestSteve (May 13, 2018)

I'm replacing my 14-year-old leaking Toro 800s with Hunter PGPs. The PGPs have about a 10 foot longer radius than the 800s. Besides using nozzles which reduces the GPM, is there any other way to reduce the radius?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All the pgp have adjustable radiuses.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/rotors/pgp-adj


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Use the set screw with the Hunter tool on the top of the rotor to reduce the radius.


----------



## MidwestSteve (May 13, 2018)

Thank you. I feel like an idiot for not seeing that, as my 800s have the same feature. One of those days I guess!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

MidwestSteve said:


> Thank you. I feel like an idiot for not seeing that, as my 800s have the same feature. One of those days I guess!


You're allowed to have those on a Monday.


----------

